# Roundcube und Outlook



## speedy71 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry habe mich aber beim Titel verschrieben deshalb schreibe ich das ganze noch einmal.

So und nun zu meinen Problem mein Arbeitgeber hat bei Roundcube.net eine E-Mail Adresse für alle Mitarbeiter eingerichtet, was auch so weit funktioniert nur mir ist das ganze zu Umständlich immer über den Internet- Explorer mich einzulogen deshalb möchte ich das ganze gerne über Outlook betreiben.
Das Empfangen habe ich ja noch hinbekommen aber das Senden funktioniert nicht.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich outlook einstellen muß.
Ich habe bis jetzt fogenden einstellungen bei IMAP und SMTP,
wie schon gesagt das empfangen funktioniert nur das senden nicht.

imap : mail.firma.de
smtp : mail.firma.de

Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag
Achim


----------



## eryakaas (31. Dezember 2007)

ja dann heißt euer smtp eben anders, entweder du rätst und probierst herum, oder du fragst euren admin, was sowieso die beste lösung wäre! wie sollen die leute hier im forum wissen, was bei euch eingestellt werden muss?

juten rutsch!


----------



## Michael Engel (31. Dezember 2007)

Es kann gut sein das euer Postausgangsserver auch eine Authentifizierung erfordert.

Das kannst du unter Extras -> Kontoeinstellungen -> *deine e-mail* -> Weitere Einstellungen -> Postausgangsserver -> "Der Postausgangsserver erfordert Authentifizierung" aktivieren


----------



## speedy71 (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Info, werde mich mal mit dem Admin Unterhalten.



Grüße und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Achim


----------

